# More Shop Storage



## jbolt (May 21, 2022)

Still in the painful process of unpacking and organizing from our move. Work has been slow this month so I have had a few extra days to tackle some tasks I had been dreading. One was organizing all my material stock. 

My shop tools and tooling are organized enough to use so it has been driving me crazy every time I go looking for material. 

I built the rack a few years ago when we started moving stuff from our previous home to here. I had planned on using 3" square or 2 x 3" rectangular downspout material for the horizontal storage in the rack but the material cost is too much right now so I repurposed some pvc pipe that was once part of my daughters archery backstop frame. Not pretty but works for now.

The shelves I cobbled together from some old pine and particle board material the previous owner left in one of the sheds. I also have about six shoebox size plastic bins full of the smaller cutoffs and scraps that are now stored by the lathe and mill. You never know when they will come in handy.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (May 21, 2022)

I'm jealous...currently working on metal storage, but not nearly as neat and organized as what you've got going on.


----------

